# How far do you drive in a day?



## Kelso (Nov 7, 2009)

When you are planning a long road trip, how many hours do you like to drive each day?


----------



## Pens_Fan (Nov 7, 2009)

By myself 12-16.

With family, 8-10.


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 7, 2009)

Prefer 8 hours or less.  We aren't as young as we used to be.  In our younger days, we'd drive 14 hours or so.  We'd drive at night so the kids would sleep during the journey--less whining and fighting that way.  Best trip was the one we took the babysitter with us to Disneyland.  She entertained the kids during the car trip as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2009)

We don't drive on a trip that's more than about 4 hours.  We live in Northern CA and fly to Southern CA - it's about a 6-7 hour drive.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd plan no more than 400ish with a family and 1 driver. If it's just a couple and they can share driving duties, they can cover 600 or so and still stay in motels at night.

I drove professionally for close to 30 years, and while the law now allows 11 hours a day of driving, it wasn't too difficult to do over 600 miles a day and   800+ is do-able but not legal and I can't recommend it.  

The OP asked about hours, not miles, and I'd suggest 7-8 a day. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 7, 2009)

*Fairfax County VA To Lake Buena Vista FL -- Straight Through.*

Not sure how much longer we sr. citz. can keep it up, but we still drive from home to Orlando-Kissimmee all in 1 pull, sharing the time behind the wheel.

It would be OK with me to chop up the trip by adding 1 overnighter en route, somewhere between Florence SC & Brunswick GA.  The Chief Of Staff prefers to keep on rolling the whole distance, door to door. 

Sometimes we drive out-of-town friends back home to Upper East Tennessee, stay overnight with them, then next day take I-26 on down to I-95 & keep on going till we get to Orlando-Kissimmee via I-4. 

On our straight-through drives, we make fuel stops, potty stops, fast-food stops & (sometimes) flea market stops.  Other than that, we keep the pedal to the metal (almost). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## moonstone (Nov 7, 2009)

When we were young (& foolish) we used to do the drive from home (2 hrs north of Toronto, Ontario) to St.Augustine Fl straight though (20-22hrs) stopping only for gas (& food/restrooms) but after the children were born we started to break it up into 1 long day (about 15hrs) followed by a shorter day (5-6hrs). DH drives for a living and is a very relaxed driver but not a good passenger so he usually does nearly all of the driving. 
We are on our way home from FL now but spreading the drive over 3 days, a very rare occurance!
~Diane


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 8, 2009)

For me, its ~ 5 1/2 to Miami or Atlanta, and ~ 4 1/2 to Hilton Head.
That's about the extent of my range.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 8, 2009)

*10 hours*



Kelso said:


> When you are planning a long road trip, how many hours do you like to drive each day?



10 hours is about our limit.  You figure add another 1hour - two hours for eating and it makes for a long long day.  Usually we hold ourselves to about 6 hours and are much nicer to each other at the end.
Bart


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 8, 2009)

We like to take our time so we rarely drive more than 200 miles a day. We like to stop in the early afternoon and relax at the hotel and maybe do a little local sightseeing. We have no time constraints so we just do what we want, when we want.


----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 8, 2009)

Ten to twelve hours is about our limit. I think when we retire that number will probably drop. Most of the time we have to schedule around our jobs and how many vacation days we have , so we either fly or go somewhere that can be reached in one day.


----------



## M. Henley (Nov 8, 2009)

*Now*

Used to drive 10 to 14 hours.
Now, eight or less is plenty.  (cokes used to be a nickel).


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 8, 2009)

I will not drive more than 6 hrs in a day.


----------



## BevL (Nov 8, 2009)

We've driven from southwestern BC, Vancouver area to southern California more times than I can count.  It's about 22 hours straight through and we'd do it in two days - drive two thirds the first day, one third the second day.

Hubby's health won't allow that now, so we're taking three days to drive to Palm Springs in January - we'll see how about 7 hours a day goes.

And doesn't the drive home seem so much harder than the drive to?


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 8, 2009)

If there are 2 of us sharing the driving we go 12-16 hours the first day and then less from then on.  We usually pick something the kids will like to do on the second day if possible.  Even alone I can drive 10-12 hours in a day.  THe kids are trained to sit quietly and not fight(usually).  We stop for food and bathrooms quickly along the way.  If we call it a day early (before 9pm) I get a hotel with a pool so the kids can blow off some energy.  If we roll in after 9 it's the cheapest room I can find.  We've managed 2 trips to southern California one to Park City and a drive across most of Canada this way. A jaunt out to Vancouver or the Okanagan from Calgary is a short trip for us.  Remember plane fares from Canada are much more expensive and we don't have a close US airport to fly out of.  We're not just crazy.


----------



## DebBrown (Nov 8, 2009)

I'll drive about 12 hours if its just one day.  I don't think I could do that for consecutive days.  We drive to Hilton Head fairly regularly and I like to do 12 hours the first day and 6 the second day.  

Deb


----------



## andrea t (Nov 8, 2009)

We have what we call the " 5 hour Rule."
We don't drive more than 5 hours for anything.
More than 5 hours we fly.
More than a 5 hour flight we up to business class.


----------



## 1st Class (Nov 8, 2009)

We drive from New York to Orlando and share the driving.  With restroom and gas fill-ups, the trip takes 21 hours more or less.  Our return trip to NY this year took only 18 hours.  We try to time our departures to avoid rush hour traffic in New Jersey and the DC area.  I accidentally forgot to buy airline tickets one year, and now it has become an annual event!


----------



## javabean (Nov 8, 2009)

*Driving times*

DH and I both enjoy driving. We've made a pact and try to stick with it. Two hours behind the wheel and then switch. The relieved driver has to go sit in the back of the van or travel up front reading or dozing, eyes have to be off the road for a while. That way we can keep on moving, and neither of us  reaches our destination too tired. We just started TSing in '06 but so far this agreement has kept us safe and alert. But there's one thing I can't figure out. How come Hilton Head seems to be a longer drive than Orlando from upstate NY?


----------



## 1st Class (Nov 8, 2009)

javabean said:


> How come Hilton Head seems to be a longer drive than Orlando from upstate NY?



I've noticed that there are several exits from I-95 that take you to HHI.  We follow the directions we got from AAA which tell us to take the last HHI exit, and, for us, I think it's about a 16-17 hour trip.


----------



## rachel1998 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have made the trip from Atlanta to Delray Beach, Fl. 2 times now. Going to do it again over Thanksgiving. It takes us close to 12 hours to go the 600 plus miles. That is with many potty and fast food breaks and fuel of course. That is with 3 kids. I hate the drive. It is boring and very long.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 8, 2009)

Sometimes it's not how far or how long . . . but where as in "through what urban, city areas?"

I hate driving Chicago (2 hrs = 4 hr on the patience scale) and have also grown to dislike the DC/Balt/Richmond I95 corridor (I'll do I64 through the boonies which adds a couple of hours to avoid I95).

General speaking, however . . . we are good with about 10 hrs of driving or 500-600 miles.

We will be doing Milwaukee via Indianapolis to Nashville in one straight shot on Christmas Day (praying for decent weather . . . ie no ice/snow) which is probably 12 hours total.


----------



## shagnut (Nov 8, 2009)

I physically can not drive over 5 to 5/12 hrs in one day. I fly to most of my trips. I can drive to the NC Mtns, the NC/SC coast  or I can drive to Wmsburg and the fartherest south is HH. I ca n tell you I don't like to drive to HH or Wmsburg  shaggy


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 8, 2009)

12 hours max including meal and rest stops. I prefer no more than 10 hours but, I've done 12 before. When I'd take travel assignments as a nurse, I'd drive my car from my home in Wichita, KS to the west coast so I wouldn't have to rent a car. I'd cover the distance in 2 days. I've driven from Wichita to Salt Lake City in a day, got up the next morning and drove on to Seattle. I won't ever do that trick again. It was far to much for one person to reasonably do.

Because the airlines keep coming up with reasons why I shouldn't fly (extra fee's, less service et....), I'm looking more and more at places I can drive to. Sometimes that means stretching things a bit. There's not a lot that's close to Wichita, KS.


----------



## Kelso (Nov 9, 2009)

I have driven to the east coast from Chicago straight thru but we always seem to fly when we go West. I do not do any driving trips that take 3 days. I like to do the bulk of the driving the first day and have an easier day the second day. So 10-12 hours the first day is very doable for me.


----------



## erm (Nov 9, 2009)

I drove from Massachusetts to Orlando with two overnights last year one driver).  I think the first day was about 11 hours with stops and the second day was about 9 hours.  I could easily have made it through to Orlando the second day.  This year I will be sharing driving with my husband.  We will be traveling to the Sarasota area which is about 1.5 hours further and we plan to make 2 stops, one at the VA/NC border and the second just north of Orlando.  Mapquest says each day should be about 11 hours, not counting stops along the way.  This should be doable with only 2 adults.  We'll see.


----------



## x3 skier (Nov 9, 2009)

It depends. If I can get to a place in 12 hours, I will drive straight through. If longer, I make a stop. We drive straight through to SC from OH (10-12 hours) but one or sometimes two stops to CO from OH. Easier going West (with the clock) than East (loosing two hours).

Cheers


----------



## djs (Nov 9, 2009)

The longest I've driven in a day was from Albuquerque, NM to Fort Smith, AK. Was one leg in a drive from LA to Boston.  I did have someone with me, but I did most of the driving.


----------



## HenryT (Nov 9, 2009)

I prefer 8-10 hours max. From Northern Virginia this takes me to South to Hilton Head or North to Newport, RI.

I have pushed it on several occassions though to New Hampshire and Maine (around 12-13 hours).

The problem is that if you plan on 10 hours, for example, you could run into traffic situations which could make a 10 hour trip turn into a 12 or 13 hour trip.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

I would love to say I could only drive 200 miles/day as John stated in an earlier post.  But that would take us 5 days just to see my parents!  Yikes!

10-12 hours is not a bad drive for us, and I do all of the driing on a trip.  Our DD is a great car rider and I don't mind driving at all.  I have driven a 1000 mile trip in one day (about 16 hours), but that was a bit long.   I grew up on a farm and often drove a tractor for 12-14 hours/day, so I grew up learning how to operate a vehicle for long stretches at a time.

Kurt


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 10, 2009)

Kelso said:


> I have driven to the east coast from Chicago straight thru but we always seem to fly when we go West. I do not do any driving trips that take 3 days. I like to do the bulk of the driving the first day and have an easier day the second day. So 10-12 hours the first day is very doable for me.



When I first moved to Milwaukee, I did the Milw to DC/F-burg all in one very long day . . . twice.  Once on purpose, the second by accident (I started looking for a hotel in Breezewood . . . and by Winchester figured I should just push on through to F-burg).


----------



## PeelBoy (Nov 10, 2009)

I have driven 16 hours from Atlanta to Toronto. Most of the trips took me 12 to 14 hours.  It really depends on the season.  In the summer with sunlight, I will drive longer.  In the winter when the sun retires early I will retire after 8 hours.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 10, 2009)

As a general rule, if it's a road trip, I like to make it "zen."  In other words, enjoy the journey, and not worry about getting to the ultimate destination.  So, as a rule of thumb, I plan for 450-500 miles a day, and expect that there will be a number of stops along the way (sightseeing, eating, resting, etc.)

We did that on a drive from San Francisco to Key West and it worked out great.


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 10, 2009)

We drove 16 in July with two drivers, but that was too long. We often drive 12 - 13. Our preference is no more than 10. 

I drove 10 alone from Jacksonville last Friday and I sure was glad to be home. I didn't stop for anything but gas and the rest room. Lunch was a yogurt from the cooler while driving up the interstate.

Sheila


----------



## laurac260 (Nov 11, 2009)

*It depends on who you are asking*

My husband would drive to china if he could!  He just hates to fly, but enjoys driving.  If I was in charge of making the decision AND money was not an option (and if I had pink wings and lived in fairy land) This is how I would decide:  If the time from home to airport(s) to destination is longer than driving, then I drive.   

Now, in answer to your REAL question:  5-6 hours in the car with 2 kids ages boy 3 and girl 9 with entirely different agendas and me in charge of navigating, fetching snacks/drinks and being Chief Peacemaker, DJ and movie changer, well, that is enough for me.  Any more than that and I am over it.  But, since DH does the driving and manages to tune out 95% of what's happening outside of his driving zone, he could drive all day and night, stopping for gas, peepee breaks, and starbucks.  One day of 12 hour driving (10 hrs driving, 2 hours for all breaks), and I am toast.  The thought of adding another day of driving to that, well, I'd rather go to the dentist!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Nov 11, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> For me, its ~ 5 1/2 to Miami or Atlanta, and ~ 4 1/2 to Hilton Head.
> That's about the extent of my range.



That's about our range 4.5-5.5 hrs. Longer than that I'm on Kayak looking for flights.


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 11, 2009)

I suffer from carsickness if I try to do any reading or anything that takes my eyes off the road, so although Don does all the driving we can both get dangerously "hypnotized" on a long car trip.  I thought I'd hate the long trip from MA to Hilton Head that we did for the first time last May but it really wasn't so bad.  We broke it up with a stop in Northern VA overnight so it was a first day of 10 hours and a second of 8, through some really pretty farm and mountain areas.  I'd do that again.  It was worth it to be able to bring a canopy, chairs and cooler for the beach, which can't be brought on a flight.

What I won't agree to, will book flights for every time, is if a car trip of longer than five hours involves boring interstates (95 ugh!) and through city traffic, or if it's only a one-week trip.  No way, no how.


----------



## bigrick (Nov 11, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> We don't drive on a trip that's more than about 4 hours.  We live in Northern CA and fly to Southern CA - it's about a 6-7 hour drive.



One of my uncles makes this drive regularly.  He also says it is never a one day trip.  He says there's so much to see and do between to two areas that is should always take at least 5 days.


----------



## yumdrey (Nov 11, 2009)

I used to drive from Washington D.C area to Orlando, FL straight (16 hours). I stopped only for gas and quick meals.
Now I have 3 kids, they have to go to bathroom and need snack often. So I stop every 4 hours and give them a break. I don't drive to Orlando anymore, I use Auto train, we can take our car (in the train) and enjoy dinner and breakfast in the train.
10 hour is the maximum I drive in a day, it is from my house (Baltimore, MD area) to Hilton Head Island, SC.


----------



## b2bailey (Nov 11, 2009)

*When it comes to car travel...*

I've always know I was a lightweight. Just didn't know how lite till reading this thread.

When I met my husband I had told him I don't like to spend 3 hours in the car without spending the night. Soon after, he invited me to visit the Napa Wine Country -- from the Monterey Bay area, it's more than 3 hours. 

So, I asked...is this an invitation for an 'overnight' --- apparently it was.
And we've enjoyed MANY more since then. I introduced him to timeshare
11 years ago and can't count the fun we've had.

:whoopie:


----------



## swift (Nov 11, 2009)

Driving for me is no big deal. ( It's my living after all) But the family prefers to be in the car no more than an 8 hour drive. I keep threatening with a cross country road trip. One of these days


----------



## JudyH (Nov 11, 2009)

DH has vision probs so I am the only driver.  I used to be able to do 12 hr drives, no more.  When I'm tired I get double vision.  After a few hours my hip hurts.  Two years ago I stupidly drove from MD to Nashville TN straight.  Took us 14 hours, hit rain and rush hour, never ever again.  Last yr. we flew.

I like that 5 hr plan posted above.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 15, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> I would love to say I could only drive 200 miles/day as John stated in an earlier post.  But that would take us 5 days just to see my parents!  Yikes!
> Kurt



Like I said, we have all the time in the world so 5 days doesn't mean anything. When I was doing business in the San Francisco Bay area we used to drive back and forth each month. Unless it was an emergency, we usually took 3 days to drive the 470-520 miles depending on the route we chose.

When I was young and foolish, I drove over 1800 miles from Nogales, Mexico to Duncan BC, Canada by myself without stopping except for gas and food.

We base it on where we are going. If it is a boring drive like to Las Vegas then we will usually fly even though it is less than 250 miles. If it is an interesting drive then we will just take our time getting there, enjoying the sights along the way.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 15, 2009)

*Theresa Behind The Wheel.*



swift said:


> Driving for me is no big deal. ( It's my living after all)






-- hotlinked --​
Talk about _Swift !_ 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 15, 2009)

bigrick said:


> One of my uncles makes this drive regularly.  He also says it is never a one day trip.  He says there's so much to see and do between to two areas that is should always take at least 5 days.



That depends on the route. Most folks take the shortest and quickest route on I-5. That route is very boring. However, the route along the coast is indeed very scenic with lots of interesting places to stop along the way.


----------



## swift (Nov 15, 2009)

:hysterical: :whoopie:  Thanks for the chuckle Alan. 






AwayWeGo said:


> -- hotlinked --​
> Talk about _Swift !_
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 15, 2009)

John Cummings said:


> When I was young and foolish, I drove over 1800 miles from Nogales, Mexico to Duncan BC, Canada by myself without stopping except for gas and food.


 
Sounds like something my DH did (before I knew him).  In order not to be AWOL, he had to drive from SLC to Mayport, FL to make it back in time.  His mom packed him some sandwiches and he drove for 32-36 hours straight (stopping for gas) the entire 2200 plus miles.

One of the nicest times we had was when the two of just meandered through southern Utah (highway 12) into Southern Colorado and then back on I-70.  We stopped when there was something we wanted to see and drove wherever whim took us.  We had no itinerary.  We stayed in Super 8s or other inexpensive motels when we got tired.  No stress, no deadlines.  Our son called us and wanted to know when we were coming home.  When we feel like it.  I think it was slightly stressful for him to hear his parents talking like teenagers.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 16, 2009)

*What's Under The Hood.*



swift said:


> Thanks for the chuckle Alan.


Thanks.  I like having fun with TUG-BBS. 

Meanwhile, check out the turbocharged power plant in that school bus *. . .* 





-- hotlinked --​
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## wegottago (Nov 17, 2009)

This Christmas we'll do about 7 on Wed when school lets out early.  Then on Thursday just keep on truckin till we get to Vero Beach.  We'll have the dog for the 1st time so I hope she'll be alright.  Normally tho if we drive it's for 8-12 sometimes 14 hours.  It just depends on where we're going.

We each have a portable DVD player which is a godsend.  Each kid watches what they want.  If I'm driving, hubby watches a movie and I have on headphones to listen in (not so loud that I can't hear anything  )  then vice versa.  This makes the time go by really quickly and quietly.   We both enjoy driving.


----------



## jlwquilter (Nov 17, 2009)

We are still young (and foolish) enough to basically push thru to our final destination whenever we can. Mainly I just want to get there and be done with it. We go to Willaimsburg and Gatlinburg next summer. We'll probably drive straight thru all the way around.

The main thing pushing me to opt for driving lately is the cost of rental cars. Airfare then car rental on top of it is a huge part of the travel cost. And vs. 14 hours of driving, I'd rather drive. DD is loaded up with portable this and that and can amuse herself for that length of time. Almost.

That said, we did sell our timeshare this year that takes us 11 hours to drive to. DH decided that while the place is great, it wasn't THAT great to have to drive to every year.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Nov 17, 2009)

My in-laws live in San Diego and it takes us eight hours to get there. So we will drive no more than eight hours in one day.


----------



## TSfanatic (Nov 18, 2009)

*driving...*

I have maxed out, personally, at fourteen straight hours (as the only driver), but would NOT recommend that!!

Someone's previous suggestion of switching between drivers every two hours is a smart one. For people that aren't stubborn  I will drive just until my mind starts to wander, then pull over. Although I don't normally drink it, I stock the car with sugar-free red bull before a road trip. 

If traveling with a family, you will probably want to stop every two hours anyway...I always do jumping jacks or run around at every stop to get the blood flowing. Lots of high protein snacks like cashews and smoked almonds, and I like to bring the cans of V8 juice in a cooler. 

I used to travel via road trip ALL the time...Spent one summer simply driving back and forth across the country in my youth. Its been a LONG time since then, but I get nostalgic whenever I jump in the car for a trip!!

*Liza


----------

